# Documentary on Hulme



## Red Storm (May 11, 2012)

There was a thread somewhere with a discussion on Hulme but I can't find it. 

here is a short documentary on the Crescents in Hulme


----------



## Part 2 (May 22, 2012)

Fucking great weren't they


----------



## IC3D (May 23, 2012)

Never seen anything like them before or since, I don't remember many people in them other than squatters by the time I was about.


----------



## friedaweed (May 24, 2012)

Runcorn was another bright idea like that


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 24, 2012)

I remember going to a party there in the eighties. They'd knocked down a wall between two flats for extra space. People were always saying the Crescents had the highest IQ rates in the UK for some reason. Much preferred Hulme to Runcorn, I must say.


----------



## Part 2 (May 24, 2012)

My old thread here

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/pictures-of-old-hulme.155572/


----------



## Part 2 (May 24, 2012)

Some good pictures of old Hulme on this site too.

http://albakerphotography.com/


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 24, 2012)

Although, I still have the scar on my nose from the night some cunt slashed it open outside the PSV club.


----------



## Nice one (May 26, 2012)

some cracking photos of the crescents in the early days. Looked like a monstrosity even when they were new.







plus this was hulme mid 60s cleared ready for re development.







originals: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mmuvisualresources/5080787695/in/photostream/


----------



## Nice one (May 26, 2012)

anyone remember fort ardwick?


----------



## Jackobi (May 26, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> I remember going to a party there in the eighties. They'd knocked down a wall between two flats for extra space.


 
That sounds like what was known as The Kitchen



goldenecitrone said:


> People were always saying the Crescents had the highest IQ rates in the UK for some reason.


 
At one point (late 80s/early 90s) it had the highest concentration of graduates in the UK, with every X in 10 person being a graduate.


----------



## Part 2 (May 27, 2012)

Nice one said:


> anyone remember fort ardwick?


 
I do. I remember the first time driving down Hyde Rd and looking up at them. There were a couple of flats that seemed to be very isolated at the top, looked scary as fuck.

http://manchesterhistory.net/manchester/gone/Fortardwick.html


----------



## handy1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Watched this being filmed,that was my mate on the skateboard on the walkway. I was stood behind the crew,seething with envy.


----------



## Cicero Grimes (Aug 19, 2012)

I know this thread has been lying dormant for a while now but I thought I'd just drop in and say thanks to everyone on it and thanks for the links. I've spent a very enjoyable couple of hours looking through them.

I live in Hulme now, on the Redbricks. I'm Gorton originally but I got to know Hulme like most people because I had an auntie move into one of the crescents when I was a kid and I used to go and visit here. The first time I went to see her in one of those flats I thought this was how the future should be. Who knew then the complete social shitstorm those crescents were to bring about? 

Cheers again.


----------



## davesgcr (Aug 20, 2012)

Unbelieveably bleak .....worse than much of East Germany under Honneker. !!! 

Great thread.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 20, 2012)

The GDR had higher standards of behaviour and would have ensured that the squatters were working and paying rent and taxes


----------



## Richard Gaynord (Feb 8, 2016)

I was raised in Charles Barry crescent and I have very mixed feelings about it. It was the biggest shit hole I can so far remember but it was my childhood and nothing really bad happened except the time I got knocked over by a robber at the co op and the really ironic thing is that Charles Barry was the architect who designed The houses of Parliament and one of the other crescents, John Nash was the architect who designed Buckingham Palace!!!! They were having a fucking laugh surely!!!!!!


----------



## moose (Feb 10, 2016)

I'd forgotten that video. I lived in John Nash briefly in the early 80s, for students it was paradise - cheap, well heated and massive rooms.


----------

